# complaints about neighbors



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyway you can put up a double fence, so they cannot directly touch your horse?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Anyway you can put up a double fence, so they cannot directly touch your horse?


Umm its several acres(the whole area is 80 acres) and would cost quite a bit, i could try i guess but ill have to ask the owner(havent seen her since she told me i could put horses on the property several years ago), i just rent the place id move the horses but this is the closest place i can visit them often. Also where the rest of my horses are is full they told me they cant take anymore right now.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

It would be very frustrating that someone was handling your horses without your permission! Luckily our horses are in a pasture next to our neighbors and the kids know we have an electric fence, so they don't touch it or go near it.....I would talk to the kid and tell her not to be handling your horses without your permission.....


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wowwwwwwwwwwwww! Not sure what to say but I know I would be livid! I like the double fence idea but know that can be costly, ummmmmmmm, hot wire on your side?? Definitely a sign, even if they do not abide by it, you may have some legal standing with one. I guess in reality you need to talk to their parents and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya im pretty ****ed im about to message her back on facebook and cuss out a little girl(not really just be a bit mean). I asked my mom what she thought and she told me not to go up there and that those kids parents were druggies and that she had seen them flipping out on stuff before. she suspects cocain which is why their grandma watches them most of the time(My mom told me the kids are only at the property above my property on weekends) this property is right next to my parents house so i asked them to watch my horses, im there most days with the animals but not always there.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the fence ideas.

I'd be so angry...and worried about my own animals if the food they were giving your neighbor's Friesian really did kill him. I'd think about "No Trespassing" signs along with some video device to capture them in the act, along with telling those kids that I "might consider" helping to train their horses if they stopped coming on my property and screwing around with mine (and in your case tell them your horse is dangerous and explain what she's done). Even if it's an empty threat, I'd tell them if they set foot on my property without permission again I'd take whatever legal action necessary to KEEP them off...again, even if it's a bluff.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Never use facebook to communicate.

Go over with someone so you're not alone and _communicate_. They won't stay away from your horses unless you tell them to. You need to explain to them that the kids can not come onto your property without your concent.

Then put up signs and cameras if necessary.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Your parents need to handle it if your a minor. Is there any way to have the police or sheriff talk to them??


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your parents need to handle this, and I would also suggest that they call the police.

Edit to add - I just said the exact same thing as nvr. Should learn to read everything before posting.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Electrify that section of fencing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Your parents/police need to deal with this first, then electrify the fence, and put a game camera on it.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

If you don't have a sign, you have no legal recourse. You need a no trespass sign. That's your first move. Get the one with the most legal language on it and put it up right where they come onto the property. Write a short letter that says you know they have been on the property and that it is trespassing. Have the property owner sign this letter 

Then take someone with you to speak to the family, someone who is calm and knows how to deal with people. Explain your position, your concerns about safety and that you have now given them legal notice. Leave them with the letter you wrote. 

All of the above provides this family with the legal notice the law requires (in my state, yours could be different but probably not) and a witness too. After this, if anyone in that family trespasses, you can call the police to have them cited and fined.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

nvr2many said:


> Your parents need to handle it if your a minor. Is there any way to have the police or sheriff talk to them??


Ummm im 20 i dont live there i just asked my mom about it. And the closest sherrif is 1 hour away. it sucks living in the mountains.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> If you don't have a sign, you have no legal recourse. You need a no trespass sign. That's your first move. Get the one with the most legal language on it and put it up right where they come onto the property. Write a short letter that says you know they have been on the property and that it is trespassing. Have the property owner sign this letter
> 
> Then take someone with you to speak to the family, someone who is calm and knows how to deal with people. Explain your position, your concerns about safety and that you have now given them legal notice. Leave them with the letter you wrote.
> 
> ...


My state requires a no tresspassing sign every 30 ft. i think in order to have it be legal. ALso i cannot find the property owner i havent seen her in 3 years, dont have a number, and no clue where she lives. She gave me permission to keep animals there and it was the last time anyone saw her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The county in which you live will have the property owner on file. You need to get in touch with her anyway, since if she's died or sold the property you're in for a nasty surprise when the new owners or relatives show up and tell you to hit the road.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> The county in which you live will have the property owner on file. You need to get in touch with her anyway, since if she's died or sold the property you're in for a nasty surprise when the new owners or relatives show up and tell you to hit the road.


 ummm i dont live in a county really i live surrounded by several thousand acres of forest....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

EVERY place is in a county if it's in the US. Doesn't matter if you're in the backwoods of Appalachia, _every_ state has counties.

Are you sure you're 20 y/o? Most 20 y/os have automobiles and know that they have to pay COUNTY personal property taxes on their vehicle every year. Land, whether or not it has buildings on it, is also subject to taxation by the county in which it's located.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

I came down to feed today and went and talked to my mom. she suggested i keep my horses in their stalls on the weekend, when the kids are there, she doesnt want these people to be angry with her because i dont live there and she does. Im still going to put up signs though.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> EVERY place is in a county if it's in the US. Doesn't matter if you're in the backwoods of Appalachia, every state has counties.


ill google it. im right in between two counties, im from lake pillsberry


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, the land is in one county or another. The _only_ place in the US that isn't located in a designated county is Washington D.C.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> EVERY place is in a county if it's in the US. Doesn't matter if you're in the backwoods of Appalachia, _every_ state has counties.
> 
> Are you sure you're 20 y/o? Most 20 y/os have automobiles and know that they have to pay COUNTY personal property taxes on their vehicle every year. Land, whether or not it has buildings on it, is also subject to taxation by the county in which it's located.


 I only rent, and i pay DMV through lake county where my grandfather lives(I use his address)


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> No, the land is in one county or another. The _only_ place in the US that isn't located in a designated county is Washington D.C.


Ya well i cant tell which county side im on i only rent this place im not completly sure where the county line is. I know my moms property is on the lake county side.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You can look it up on the county or state websites.

I live in BFE but I can find out pretty much anything I want to know about my property or the neighbors on the websites.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Delfina said:


> You can look it up on the county or state websites.
> 
> I live in BFE but I can find out pretty much anything I want to know about my property or the neighbors on the websites.


Ok thank you can I look up land owners on this website?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Why not just ask your mum what county the property is in if she lives on it? I'm sure she'd know, hopefully at least.

I'd be livid if I had to stall my pasture horse in the weekends because the neighbours think they can be on "my" property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Also not completly sure the electric fence will work because i just realized they have an electric fence on their side where those 3 year olds are... Also i remember running up and grabbing my grandpas when i was younger and shocking myself on purpose and it never hurt, we would link hands and see how far the shock would go haha :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just communicate, no need to be angry with a person over their own ignorance. Signs will help, but a simple conversation should do the trick. If they are ignorant enough to think that yearlings are a good choice for kids horses, then I'd wager they don't know they're doing anything wrong. No need to get all huffy and puffy and throw a fit, handle it like the adult that you are and just talk to them. Explain in a way that isn't judgemental but informative. If that doesn't work, then you move on to legal intervention.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Iseul said:


> Why not just ask your mum what county the property is in if she lives on it? I'm sure she'd know, hopefully at least.
> 
> I'd be livid if I had to stall my pasture horse in the weekends because the neighbours think they can be on "my" property.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Ya its ticking me of, im thinking i should bring my pet bull over THAT WOULD KEEP THEM OUT. 
My mom lives next to the property, like acrossed a road and a stream and you drive over a small bridge. She said its probably on the lake county side but the border isnt far for the other county.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh..as for the elextric fence..set it to cattle and it'll hurt (that's what we use) real bad. I've forgot to turn it off before and I just about dropped to the ground, held my arm for a good while too.

Most people don't have their fences up that high because it isn't necessary to keep their horses confined, the ones where I'm at are known to lean into/over it when it was set to horse or lower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tessa7707 said:


> Just communicate, no need to be angry with a person over their own ignorance. Signs will help, but a simple conversation should do the trick. If they are ignorant enough to think that yearlings are a good choice for kids horses, then I'd wager they don't know they're doing anything wrong. No need to get all huffy and puffy and throw a fit, handle it like the adult that you are and just talk to them. Explain in a way that isn't judgemental but informative. If that doesn't work, then you move on to legal intervention.


 Ok i will attempt to go up there but they grow marajuana and i dont want to get shot at.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Prinella said:


> Electrify that section of fencing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely.
If they're growing pot you can give them a great deal of grief.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> Ya its ticking me of, im thinking i should bring my pet bull over THAT WOULD KEEP THEM OUT.
> My mom lives next to the property, like acrossed a road and a stream and you drive over a small bridge. She said its probably on the lake county side but the border isnt far for the other county.


Was that a typo? 'Pet Bull' or 'Pit Bull' . Lol.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Iseul said:


> Oh..as for the elextric fence..set it to cattle and it'll hurt (that's what we use) real bad. I've forgot to turn it off before and I just about dropped to the ground, held my arm for a good while too.
> 
> Most people don't have their fences up that high because it isn't necessary to keep their horses confined, the ones where I'm at are known to lean into/over it when it was set to horse or lower.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lol okk hahaha i might have to buy one how much do they cost. Or im thinking of putting a beware of bull sign up and putting my bull in there because he will charge eveyone but me.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Take the police with you if you're afraid of getting shot. Maybe they'll see/just so happen upon the marijuana and cite/charge them to boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tessa7707 said:


> Was that a typo? 'Pet Bull' or 'Pit Bull' . Lol.


 Bull lol like the buckingg kind although i have 4 pit bulls.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Iseul said:


> Take the police with you if you're afraid of getting shot. Maybe they'll see/just so happen upon the marijuana and cite/charge them to boot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


O they cant its legal here to grow as long as they dont have more then 99 plants


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow..where are you? Lol

Anywho..they should have no reason to shoot if it's legal to grow then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Iseul said:


> Wow..where are you? Lol
> 
> Anywho..they should have no reason to shoot if it's legal to grow then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


North cali, as long as you have a card you can grow, just small amounts though. Iv been shot at before. several times, which is why i no longer go off the property when i ride horses. They probably think im trying to steal it(Iv never even used it). I did have to evacuate because we got threats from the cartell that they were going to shoot anyone on the forest area, it was scary, apparently they had over 100,000 plants. I worked for the forest service when that happened.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It's legal to grow 99 plants?! I don't think so.

It's actually 6 fully mature plants, or 12 immature plants.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm from nor cal too! Well, then your best bet is to communicate with the backcountry growers however is safest. Doesn't sound like they have any animosity towards you considering they asked you to train their horses. If you have their number, call and talk, if all you have is Facebook, communicate that way.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> It's legal to grow 99 plants?! I don't think so.
> 
> It's actually 6 fully mature plants, or 12 immature plants.


 Well my uncle has a card that allows him to grow 99 he got it from a doctor.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> It's legal to grow 99 plants?! I don't think so.
> 
> It's actually 6 fully mature plants, or 12 immature plants.


Nope, 99 plants with a 215 card. There are other restrictions on energy usage, but for an outdoor grow those don't apply.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tessa7707 said:


> I'm from nor cal too! Well, then your best bet is to communicate with the backcountry growers however is safest. Doesn't sound like they have any animosity towards you considering they asked you to train their horses. If you have their number, call and talk, if all you have is Facebook, communicate that way.


Ok thanks! I dont have their number, we dont have a phone up here, heck we dont even have tv lol. and it was the little girl thqat asked, im sure if the parents found out they would get ****ed!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I know what that's like, we lived back in the mountains when I was a kid, we didn't even have electricity, we had to run generators for everything. We used to have one of those old school car phones and we'd have to drive up to this certain spot on the mountain to make a call. Lol.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tessa7707 said:


> I know what that's like, we lived back in the mountains when I was a kid, we didn't even have electricity, we had to run generators for everything. We used to have one of those old school car phones and we'd have to drive up to this certain spot on the mountain to make a call. Lol.


 Lol Cool we should chat i lived for like a year without electric.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tessa7707 said:


> Nope, 99 plants with a 215 card. There are other restrictions on energy usage, but for an outdoor grow those don't apply.


Say what?! Everything I found just said 6 or 12! 
That's freaking ridiclous. LOL
No wonder ya'll got some crazies down there. :lol:


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyway people im going to drive several hours down the mountain check the horses at the other ranch and go to the closest feed store to see how much an electric fence is. there is no electricity on that property so im going to have to get one thats charged by the sun.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Say what?! Everything I found just said 6 or 12!
> That's freaking ridiclous. LOL
> No wonder ya'll got some crazies down there. :lol:


 O the people here are insane! In high school my teachers would buy pot from the kids HAHAHA lol i had one teacher come to school so stoned everyday he would just put on a movie and have us take notes. Lol like bill and teds awesome adventures.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Animallover707 said:


> O the people here are insane! In high school my teachers would buy pot from the kids HAHAHA lol i had one teacher come to school so stoned everyday he would just put on a movie and have us take notes. Lol like bill and teds awesome adventures.


Well, I obviously went to school in the wrong place! :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Say what?! Everything I found just said 6 or 12!
> That's freaking ridiclous. LOL
> No wonder ya'll got some crazies down there. :lol:


Haha, right? Lol. You're also in Canada. Maybe that's where our communication is off. I know so many people with legal grows. Pretty much everyone does. I've seen the actual paperwork with the rules and restrictions, so it's firsthand. It IS ridiculous. However, it makes for a pretty easy place to advance if you have half a brain. One: if you can pass a drug test, you have already put yourself above 80% of the population. Further, if you don't have any drug convictions or have had a steady, _legitimate_ job, it's easy to stand out in a job interview.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tessa7707 said:


> Haha, right? Lol. You're also in Canada. Maybe that's where our communication is off. I know so many people with legal grows. Pretty much everyone does. I've seen the actual paperwork with the rules and restrictions, so it's firsthand. It IS ridiculous. However, it makes for a pretty easy place to advance if you have half a brain. One: if you can pass a drug test, you have already put yourself above 80% of the population. Further, if you don't have any drug convictions or have had a steady, _legitimate_ job, it's easy to stand out in a job interview.


We just dropped our laws too, also on drinking and driving (You can be charged with a DUI at 0.04 BAC).

Our Possession:

* For less than or equal to 30 grams of marijuana or less than or equal to 1 gram of resin: This could get you a $1000 fine, six months in jail, or both(for first and any subsequent offence)

* For amounts more then 30 grams of Marijuana or more then 1 gram of resin, if the Crown decides to prosecute the offence as a Summary Conviction(See Below) offence, your looking at a maximum $1000 fine, six months in jail, or both(for first offence).

* For subsequent offences, you looking at a maximum $2000 fine, 1 year in jail, or both. If the Crown decides to prosecute as an Indictable Offence(See Below), you can get a maximum of 5 years less a day.

Medical:

Indoors: 1 gram/day = 5 plants & 225 grams in storage
Outdoors: 1 gram/day = 2 plants & 750 grams in storage
Both: 1 gram/day = 4 plants indoors + 1 plant outdoors & 375 grams in storage

I worked on the oilfields so we drug tested all the time, but I've heard of some pretty inventive cures for passing a drug test - although I'm not sure if 80% of Albertans smoke weed...It's tough here, just because everyone does work in the oilfield LOL


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't remember off the top of my head what consequences are in place for possession. I want to say its a lot though. 
Who or what is 'The Crown'?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Tessa7707 said:


> Nope, 99 plants with a 215 card. There are other restrictions on energy usage, but for an outdoor grow those don't apply.


 
HA, maybe that's why they don't know what counties are. 

Your first step is talking to the parents of these children. If it happens again, send a certifide letter. You'll probably have to contact the owner of the property before hanging signs as you do not have permission mess with the fence line.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tessa7707 said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head what consequences are in place for possession. I want to say its a lot though.
> Who or what is 'The Crown'?


Crown Prosecutors - It's like your United States Attorney.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Crown Prosecutors - It's like your United States Attorney.


Ah, ok, thanks.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

To me there is more going on than problem with kids...as the part about your horses have given you bloody noses, broke your brother's knee, and have knocked you out have given me pause.

Best thing to do, if you are minor is have adults contact sheriff department and tell them not to trespass or bother horses. And put up signs.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Palomine said:


> To me there is more going on than problem with kids...as the part about your horses have given you bloody noses, broke your brother's knee, and have knocked you out have given me pause.
> 
> Best thing to do, if you are minor is have adults contact sheriff department and tell them not to trespass or bother horses. And put up signs.


The issue with the horse is concerning.

The OP already stated that she is 20 years old, rents her living space (and is trying to find a way to contact the property owner).


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Animallover707 said:


> Also not completly sure the electric fence will work because i just realized they have an electric fence on their side where those 3 year olds are... Also i remember running up and grabbing my grandpas when i was younger and shocking myself on purpose and it never hurt, we would link hands and see how far the shock would go haha :lol:


Come grab mine! My husband won't even touch it! :lol:. Its all in the charger and grounds.


----------



## FlyingHorse (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there an update?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

You could make a Hotwire pen for your horses closer to the house. Also, you could get a game/wildlife camera and put it where you can catch photo evidence of the trespassers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diamond Sutcliff (Nov 27, 2012)

The more I read, the crazier this all sounds.

What I would do:

Write a polite letter stating that you don't like other people touching your horses and that it is against the law to trespass on your land. Rented or not, it seems as though they have no legal right to be there. 

Electrify the fence. Cattle fences pack a powerful shock. If the kids touch the fence, they'll learn a tough lesson. 

If all else fails, I would set up hunting cameras. If they catch the kids in the act, you have evidence. 

And, most importantly (to me, at least), CALL ANIMAL SERVICES. Those 3 year olds the kids own don't sound happy, safe, or healthy. It sounds as though the horses are beating mistreated, and I can't read this and not say something. Contact someone so those poor darlings get the care and love they need.

Best of luck!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Palomine said:


> To me there is more going on than problem with kids...as the part about your horses have given you bloody noses, broke your brother's knee, and have knocked you out have given me pause.
> 
> Best thing to do, if you are minor is have adults contact sheriff department and tell them not to trespass or bother horses. And put up signs.


 well to explain the knocked out/bloody noses/broken knee part a lot of my horses are rescued or given to me for free due to bad behavior. the perticular horse we are talking about i got a couple of months ago and was beaten with a 2 by 4 and is very untrusting. my brother waas walking around on the hill when he went to pet her she turned and kcked him in the knee and the times she got me in the face was when i was trying to halter her and she got nervous and flipped out. she is very head shy.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Diamond Sutcliff said:


> The more I read, the crazier this all sounds.
> 
> What I would do:
> 
> ...


 Ya i called animal services once before and they came to my place thinking it was my animals. When they checked their horses out they gave them a warning and said they needed to put up a shelter, they put up a portable garage thing but that was it.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ummm all the electric fences i found (so far) need a plug in and there is no electricty on the property


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Look for solar fences, I have one. Look for 'solar fence charger' can you order one online?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is a starting point. Change your wording up too. Use livestock instead of horse, etc. shop shop shop. 

http://www.horse.com/fencing/fence-chargers/577/

You could also get a psycho defense mule. The field behind my boyfriend's house is home to a herd of "Murder Mules" that he and his friends believe are tactical combat trained. Growing up he almost died so many times crossing that field to go hiking because of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

I wouldn't deal with them myself. I would go straight to the police, make a complaint there and then speak to my solicitor to keep them off of my land and away from my horses. Don't even bother talking to them on Facebook. If you're under age then get your parents or a trusted friend over 18 to do the above.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like where I live in northern California. People really don't care about property lines it's the' all land belongs to me' thinking. My dad's best friend got shot and killed by a meth head who came into his house. 

The best thing to do is to send them a polite letter expressing your concerns and to put up no trespassing signs. These people don't sound like someone you want to confront. I like the idea of having the bull there, as long as it won't do anything to your horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Sounds like where I live in northern California. People really don't care about property lines it's the' all land belongs to me' thinking. My dad's best friend got shot and killed by a meth head who came into his house.
> 
> The best thing to do is to send them a polite letter expressing your concerns and to put up no trespassing signs. These people don't sound like someone you want to confront. I like the idea of having the bull there, as long as it won't do anything to your horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 it was raised with the horses so they should be fine together. Thanks


----------

